# Snowboarding DVD must haves?



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

I have The Art of Flight and that's it! Great watch and awesome cinematography. Any other DVD must haves? Fire away


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Horgasm A Love Story


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Lame, by robot food, if you wanna see what snowboarding was like back in 2002'/03'


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Whiskey Series, particularly I & II

/thread


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> Lame, by robot food, if you wanna see what snowboarding was like back in 2002'/03'


Lol...that's one of the only vids I have. I have the VHS that came in a silver tin cover


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

Deeper and further by jones


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Anaru said:


> I have The Art of Flight and that's it! Great watch and awesome cinematography. Any other DVD must haves? Fire away


Do you mean the art of flight is the only DVD you have or that you have thats it...thats all as well, if not thats great and also the absinthe films are good and the ..........Burton........:storm: movies are always a decent watch.


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Horgasm A Love Story


My collection of these DVD's are vast and very extensive lol


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

AntipodeanSam said:


> Do you mean the art of flight is the only DVD you have or that you have thats it...thats all as well, if not thats great and also the absinthe films are good and the ..........Burton........:storm: movies are always a decent watch.


I mean AOF is the only 1 I own. Though I have the burton pro series from last yr that I got off apple tv funny enough. 

Cheers fellas thanks for the advice I'll start looking some of them up!!

Any more?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Probably cant find it but Steak and Lobster is old school and one of my favorites.

Pretty much anything by absinthe films, Vivid is a little older but a good one to watch.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Isenseven movies will change how you look at snowboarding forever. Everything else isn't even on their level.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

afterbang and right brain left brain are a couple of classics


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Draw the line, follow me around, white balance, down with people and picture this. My favs.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

not that there arent still great videos coming out, but lets start a fundraiser to bring mackdawg back


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

Master of Ground Vol 1-6


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

stan_darsh said:


> Master of Ground Vol 1-6


Ewww. flat tricks? ugh. 

And Yes, i donate 5 bucks towards mack dawg using his shiny cam to film some more snowboard flicks.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

blunted_nose said:


> Ewww. flat tricks? ugh.


You obviously have only seen the clips of the flat sections of the DVDs...


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

My top 5: Lame, Shakedown, Subjekt Haakonsen, Back in Black, and DC Mountain Lab

The Neoproto and Wildcat films are up there as well. Also really enjoyed all the the old Standard films/TB series.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

White Noise & My winter - Xavier stuff.
We Ride - The Snowboarding Story - Burn.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Anaru said:


> My collection of these DVD's are vast and very extensive lol


No seriously... It is a SNOWBOARD MOVIE... 

And you can watch it for FREE... :yahoo:

Horgasm: A Love Story – Full Movie | Whitelines Snowboarding


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Isenseven movies will change how you look at snowboarding forever. Everything else isn't even on their level.


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

the big blind was pretty good...a little old but good


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

speaking of isenseven, here's their new trailer

https://vimeo.com/66997961


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

speaking of isenseven: make shure to check out some of the older movies like übermovie, teenage love grafitti or prediculous...less spins, but more fun, and some other kind of editing and soundtrack!

beside isenseven, get yourself a copy of absinthe`s pop and neverland! and standard film`s black winter


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the response! There is so many here I do t know where to start!!! Should keep me busy for a while lol


----------



## bc77 (Sep 16, 2011)

Euro Gap 3 from a couple of years ago. It's very well shot with some very creative setups. It has a very similar flavour to the old Robot Food films AfterLame and Afterbang which I also recommend. The riders include Heikki Sorsa, Eero Ettala and Marku Koski

Full free video posted by director
Euro Gap 3

Full upload of Afterbang - Travis Parker has an amazing part. But the whole film is amazing.
Afterbang


----------

